# I recently bought a 2000 Maxima...



## 20MAXIMA00 SE (Mar 22, 2010)

And i love it. I had a '98 Toyota Corolla before this, and a '93 Nissan Sentra before that. I loved my previous Nissan until i blew the engine and i liked the Corolla for the most part, but this car is by far the best one. I have drove quite a few Nissans (2000 maxima, 02 Altima, 93 Maxima, 93 Sentra, 96 Maxima) like each one i drove a lot. I just didnt feel right in the Toyota. Plus since their "Recall" situation on the "sticky gas pedal" my Toyota depreciated $2,000 in 3 months....

Im new here btw... Im also on maxima.org (same screen name)

Its good to be back home....


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Welcome to NissanForums. I'm on the org as well, same screen name.


----------



## cwfalconfootball (Jun 5, 2012)

im also on the maxima forums. I've had 4 maxima in a row all 5th gens. welcome. I'm new to this site.

my org name is basically the same.


----------

